# please help. i am so scared.



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw my new gi dr this past Tuesday and he set me up for a colonoscopy / endoscopy on July 14th. I was severely constipated at my visit. he could feel the stool all up in my colon on my right side. Yesterday i was severely nauseated and only ate some crackers. My gi dr told me constipation can absolutely cause nausea so I chalked it up to that. Today I was called in an Rx of Zofran. I decided I needed relief from the c so I drank something stupid. A Starbucks doubleshot energy drink. I think it backfired. I had 2 accidents in 10 min and completely liquid d. Absolutely horrible. So I called my gi to see if this is my c resolving or if it's something I should stop by an urgent care for, just waiting for him to call back. I took one Imodium and haven't had an accident or d since but I'm still pretty gurgly and nauseous. I've had 3 accidents in my whole life... now I just had two just minutes apart. I'm scared something is wrong.

I'm thinking that the constipation, energy drink, and not eating yesterday just messed me up. Has anyone had accidents so close together like that followed by completely liquid d? I'm worried which is obviously making my symptoms worse. 

My bf is 100% fine and we've kissed, shared drinks, slept in bed together so I doubt its a bug. I'm also stressed because I'm out of town until tomorrow and my schedule is thrown off and I've been anxious here which probably isn't helping. I'm crying right now. I don't know how much longer I can take this.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

Did you eat any fruits or snacks just before that coffee ? In other words - can you recollect what exactly you ate before coffee ? May be the Rx reacted.


----------

